# MuscleMaster.com & Nick Chunias being sued for fraud



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

MuscleMaster.com & Nick Chunias being sued for fraud by Anthony Roberts You may recall MuscleMaster.com as being the company who was raided by the feds not too long ago. You may also remember them as the company who had their lawyer contact me, lying through his teeth, to claim that they were not raided. Or, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

